# 10 year old Ruger GP100?



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody know what you would expect to pay for an older GP100? Are the new ones much different as far as cosmetics? A guy at work has one that he says is like new, taken it deer hunting a few times and probably hasn't put more that 200 rounds through it. He said he would sell it for $450. He's got everything it came with new and said the price is still on the box ($450). I think he said it's got a 6" barrel. I really want a new one with a 4" barrel but if this is a steal, I can't pass it up.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds a bit high to me, but it could be correct, depending on your local market conditions. 

Shouldn't have been any major changes in the model during that time frame. Different grips, probably.

You didn't say if it was stainless steel or blue. SS at that price might be a reasonable deal nowadays; blue, not so much, in my opinion. But that's me; you have to make the call for you, based on your preferences.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, price sounds too high. Generally speaking, Rugers don't appreciate in value. 

$350.00 would be more appropriate.


----------



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. The guy says its nickel plated...Im betting its ss though since I havent seen anything on line about nickel plated gp100's. Could be a special edition I suppose. I was at Cabelas the other day and the want $699 for a new ss 4". Thats why I thought $450 sounded good if the condition is as good as he says. Ill probably pass though, Ive got a Springfield XDS on order.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

warrior2910 said:


> Thanks for the replies. The guy says its nickel plated...Im betting its ss though since I havent seen anything on line about nickel plated gp100's. Could be a special edition I suppose. I was at Cabelas the other day and the want $699 for a new ss 4". Thats why I thought $450 sounded good if the condition is as good as he says. Ill probably pass though, Ive got a Springfield XDS on order.


Yes, I agree, most likely it's SS.

If it's as clean as he says, you might want to check it out anyways. $450.00 isn't outrageous, and if you want it bad enough, what's $100.00 spread out over several years of ownership?


----------



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If it's as clean as he says, you might want to check it out anyways. $450.00 isn't outrageous, and if you want it bad enough, what's $100.00 spread out over several years of ownership?


True, I need to go look at it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's definitely no steal. And $699.00 is high. Bud's had them back in January for $542, and back in December of 2012 for $515.00, but you would have to account for the ffl fee and shipping. If it's in excellent condition perhaps a little high to a fair deal. Ruger pistols are built like tanks in a good sense of the word.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Caution: every now and then, some doofus will decide to polish his stainless steel revolver himself to make it look shiny like nickel plating. If it is highly polished, unless he has a box that says it is a factory- or distributor-polished special model, I'd recommend passing on a purchase. Done incorrectly, polishing can affect the cylinder lockup/timing, and there is no cheap/easy fix to correct a problem of that type.


----------

